# Diesel tune



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

szendrey13 said:


> Anyone know of a tune for even better mileage/power? My buddy told me of the trifecta tune but does that apply to the diesel as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it does. I have it for my Diesel.

https://www.wot-tuning.com/ is the website you can get it from. I wouldn't necessarily count on better mileage, but it wouldn't be worse unless you're constantly having the pedal to the floor.


----------



## Dieselfever (Feb 23, 2017)

Oztuner provides an excellent tune for the gen 1 that increases HP, torque, and MPG. Also has a tune that eliminates all of the troublesome emissions problems.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

I agree with Dieselfever, 30 horse tune will give you the results your looking for.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Not for the gen 2 Cruze. Not yet.


----------



## szendrey13 (Jun 4, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Not for the gen 2 Cruze. Not yet.


I guess I should have written it's gen 2... know when there will be one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

szendrey13 said:


> I guess I should have written it's gen 2... know when there will be one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, that's my bad. I didn't notice it was in the Gen2 forum.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

When I deleted my gen1 a few weeks ago I talked to Brayden Fleece and they are in no hurry to tune the Gen 2 diesels and don't even have one. Right now they are working on the Colorado/Canyon trucks and the full size trucks. Most people won't even consider a tune until the warranty is up so my guess is a couple of years before you see tunes.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

My guess is that with GM being accused of cheating on the Duramax emissions tests now, tuners will be even more hesitant to offer tunes for newer diesels. I think this may be my last "new" vehicle I purchase...


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Oz tuning hinted that they already have a tune available for these cars on there Facebook yesterday.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

sledstorm1 said:


> Oz tuning hinted that they already have a tune available for these cars on there Facebook yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hinting is not the same as releasing a production tune.


----------



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Here's a screenshot.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I know the post you were referring to, I'm still saying that there is no tune available yet.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

It's based on the Colorado, so most of the work in tuning it was done long before the new diesel hit the streets.


----------



## kdsmalljr (Jul 12, 2016)

Did you buy the blocking plate and the rerouting pipe, as well? How much did your mileage improve?


----------

